# Anybody have an internet source for cheap electrical stuff?



## gafftaper (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm looking to spend a couple hundred bucks on a variety of little stuff to fill up my electrical toolbox. Just looking for an assortment of wire nuts, spades, and good old butt connectors... that sounds like a punchline to a dirty joke. 

ANYWAY, does anyone have a cheap internet source for that kind of stuff?


----------



## Footer (Aug 16, 2007)

MCM electronics, they carry just about everything at killer prices. mcmelectronics.com, they have a pretty good amount of stuff online but their catalog has nearly everything.


----------



## Eboy87 (Aug 17, 2007)

Did you try Mouser and Allied Electronics? No idea what their prices are compared to others, but I've had good luck (especially Allied for hard to get parts).


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks guys... 

By the way MCM's got an infrared thermometer for only $30 right now. Just point and measure... I think I may need that for the kitchen.


----------



## Footer (Aug 17, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Thanks guys...
> By the way MCM's got an infrared thermometer for only $30 right now. Just point and measure... I think I may need that for the kitchen.



Also good for detecting zombies.


----------



## Charc (Aug 17, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> Also good for detecting zombies.



I really wonder if Footer has a glass container on the wall with the letters "BREAK IN CASE OF ZOMBIE ATTACK" in his place of work.

1 infrared thermometer
1 axe
1 shotgun w/ shells

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Footer (Aug 18, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> I really wonder if Footer has a glass container on the wall with the letters "BREAK IN CASE OF ZOMBIE ATTACK" in his place of work.
> 1 infrared thermometer
> 1 axe
> 1 shotgun w/ shells
> Am I missing anything?



Brains. and day of the dead. God I love that game. You can go to dave and busters and play it for about 2.5 hours on a 20 dollar power card, on top of that they mount a little switch that you can hit and a water brings you another beverage of your choice. Sure your out 40 bux by the end of the night, but its totally worth it.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 18, 2007)

Sadly there's no Dave and Busters for 2 1/2 states... so that would be $40+airfare to Southern California. Their commercials look like it's a really fun place too. Oh well. I may have to put it on my list of restaurants I'm waiting for to expand to Washington. So far the list is: Pizzaria Uno, Popeye's or Chick Filet (need good fried chicken here) and Sonic Burger. 

We had a chain of about a dozen Uno franchises on the west coast all owned by the same guy. They were all busy including the one near my house. Then they all went out of business. I'm told there was a lot of shady business involved. Because they all should have been making a ton of money. Rumor has it the owner went to jail over. Now I've got to go to San Francisco for good Chicago Style Pizza. 

It's late and I'm hungry... better have a snack and get to bed before I say something pointless. Uh Oh... too late.


----------



## Footer (Aug 18, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Popeye's or Chick Filet (need good fried chicken here) and Sonic Burger.



Well OKC is the home of sonic, the headquarters is about a half mile from the shop i'm at. On my way home I pass i think 6 or 7 sonics, there are hardly and mclands down here. Also, there are churches chickens everywhere. No pizza that is worth its sauce, but you win some and lose some. Not crazy over sonics food, but you can not beat their drinks.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 18, 2007)

It's not so much that Sonic is THAT great... it just much better than the options we have here. And yes the drinks rock. I keep seeing these awesome drink commercials on TV and then remember I have to drive 250 mile down to Van's neighborhood to find the closest one.


----------



## len (Aug 19, 2007)

If you have Ace Hardware they usually have bins full of cheap tools, tape, etc. near the entrance. 

And you all have a standing invitation for the world's best pizza any time you're in Chicago. Just give me 24-hours notice.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 19, 2007)

len said:


> If you have Ace Hardware they usually have bins full of cheap tools, tape, etc. near the entrance.
> And you all have a standing invitation for the world's best pizza any time you're in Chicago. Just give me 24-hours notice.



Len, we took a trip through there about 10 years ago and some friends took us through Lou Malnati's... WOW! That was some amazing pizza.


----------



## len (Aug 19, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Len, we took a trip through there about 10 years ago and some friends took us through Lou Malnati's... WOW! That was some amazing pizza.



Yep. IMO, it's the best. Although some like Gino's East (also very good), but I think they go because of the atmosphere. Uno is a different style also, but still good.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 30, 2007)

Bacino's, 2204 N. Lincoln Ave., Chicago. BEST pizza in the world!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 30, 2007)

The great thing about Uno is that you don't have to be in Chicago to get it. Plus that crust is almost like eating a pastry. 

Did you know you can order Lou Malnati's Pizza Online uncooked and shipped over night? Four sausage pizzas for $70 including shipping!


----------

